# Formby/southport ?



## Herbenny (Feb 22, 2019)

Heading up next week and wandered if Formby point was ok to park. Not been up in the van before so looking for places to park. 
Also Southport  may be an option too, is the big car park still open.


----------



## Wully (Feb 22, 2019)

I used the car park behind the funfair a couple of times last year handy for town and some nice walks they have Electric  hook ups now. Can’t remember price but £10 with hookup rings a bell enjoy.


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 22, 2019)

Looser cruiser said:


> I used the car park behind the funfair a couple of times last year handy for town and some nice walks they have Electric  hook ups now. Can’t remember price but £10 with hookup rings a bell enjoy.



Thank you do we need to book or just turn up ?
That would be really handy as not far from my mums


----------



## Wully (Feb 22, 2019)

There’s plenty space you’ll not need to book when you pull up to gate you’ll see an auto trail motorhome with a big red indian mural on the side and back you pay the lady there I forget her name but she’s realy helpful.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 22, 2019)

*CR Formby (Lancashire)*

Latitude = 53.550405
Longitude = -3.095344

Stayed here for 1 night in 2014..
All Ok but may not now be good for overnight ?
Maybe dogging area but there is a lot of space !

BUT still good for during the day

Unless the NT have put in barriers or signage ?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 22, 2019)

*Lovely girl*



Looser cruiser said:


> There’s plenty space you’ll not need to book when you pull up to gate you’ll see an auto trail motorhome with a big red indian mural on the side and back you pay the lady there I forget her name but she’s realy helpful.



That Muriel !

Is this relevant ?
Her Benny (novel) - Wikipedia


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks all I just phoned and booked


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 22, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Heading up next week and wandered if Formby point was ok to park. Not been up in the van before so looking for places to park.
> Also Southport  may be an option too, is the big car park still open.



We wouldn’t go near form by, we were there last feb, a van was broken into during the day whilst we were out walking! Came back to find a distraught lady trying to put her life back together, we decided to stay the night but stay with the van, about 11 the boy racers turned up they chased off a man and woman in a vw and we thought we were fine until they came back about 1 doing hand brake turns and doughnuts so close I couldn’t walk down the side of van, eventually after filming them and moving around the car park we got fed up, they followed us out flashing there lights and blowing the horn just like they did with the vw
Southport is great @ £8 a night


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 22, 2019)

andyjanet said:


> We wouldn’t go near form by, we were there last feb, a van was broken into during the day whilst we were out walking! Came back to find a distraught lady trying to put her life back together, we decided to stay the night but stay with the van, about 11 the boy racers turned up they chased off a man and woman in a vw and we thought we were fine until they came back about 1 doing hand brake turns and doughnuts so close I couldn’t walk down the side of van, eventually after filming them and moving around the car park we got fed up, they followed us out flashing there lights and blowing the horn just like they did with the vw
> Southport is great @ £8 a night



Thanks Andy ... what a shame you and others had s horrible experience. There's always AUnsfale further down which I think may be quieter.


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 22, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> That Muriel !
> 
> Is this relevant ?
> Her Benny (novel) - Wikipedia



Yessss kind of


----------



## jann (Feb 22, 2019)

Southport is £10 or £13 with electric.Very good location for town


----------



## wints (Feb 22, 2019)

jann said:


> Southport is £10 or £13 with electric.Very good location for town



Excellent location.
The ehu is limited to 6 amps.
Barbara (guardien) is very nice.
Doesn't seem long ago that it was £5.

Allen


----------

